

Save Blink or die trying - tristankenney
https://github.com/adnrw/saveblink
Watch as we follow one man&#x27;s battle against the odds to save &lt;blink&gt; from evil Mozilla corporation.
======
tristankenney
One man's courageous battle to save <blink> from the evil Mozilla corporation.

